# Epic meal time



## ben1996123 (Jun 13, 2011)

with Henry Cohen.

part 1: 



ingredients: hamburger with a stick in it, heinz ketchup

part 2: 



ingredients: hamburger with a stick in it, 5 gay bacon strips, some ching chong sauce, some cheese, some water, 2 ice cubes, some pepper, some hot sauce and some soy sauce


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 13, 2011)

no one cares


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 13, 2011)

Lame


----------



## Julian (Jun 13, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> no one cares


Yup.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 13, 2011)

Holy moly video quality :3.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 13, 2011)

Why on Earth would you post this? As rude as it appears, I have to agree with Ethan.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 13, 2011)

because its funny. especially the second one at 4:40.

other than that, no reason.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Cuz i was boreed*



ben1996123 said:


> because its funny. especially the second one at 4:40.
> 
> other than that, no reason.


 
cuz i was bored


----------



## JackJ (Jun 13, 2011)

I agree with Ethan.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jun 13, 2011)

Haha #2


----------



## Magix (Jun 13, 2011)

I want the five seconds of my life back


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 13, 2011)

No offence but I think my eyes just died and came back again..


----------



## Cool Frog (Jun 13, 2011)

Magix said:


> I want the five seconds of my life back


Make up five seconds by eating faster, or sleeping 5 seconds less.


----------



## Magix (Jun 13, 2011)

My alarm clock only works by minutes, so it'd be impossible to sleep 5 seconds less, I would have to rob another 55 seconds of my sleep time. 

And eating at an accelerated pace can be dangerous. I wouldn't want this video to cause my death.


----------



## melaladi (Jun 13, 2011)

Muscles Glasses has got it!!!!!


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 13, 2011)

what a pointless thing to post...


----------



## melaladi (Jun 13, 2011)

haha, sorry. I like the original epic meal time better, though


----------



## Maniac (Jun 13, 2011)

Did you film that thing with a calculator?


----------



## Edward (Jun 13, 2011)

Bow down imitating fgts

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpKtarjTvqU&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Maniac said:


> Did you film that thing with a calculator?



filmed with henry's macs webcam which was broadcast over skype which was then recorded with hypercam 3. so pretty much, yeah.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 13, 2011)

Epic vid Edward


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 13, 2011)

Is this the legendary Brother of Dan Cohen?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 13, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Is this the legendary Brother of Dan Cohen?



"Yes"


----------

